# Friendly ARM  y eeepc

## demostenes

Hace un par de meses, harto de hacer siempre lo mismo -emerger sin pena ni gloria- y sin nada que me incentivara, salvo el php, sqlite y demás de programación web, y sin encomendarme a nada ni nadie -esto es una de las múltiples ventajas de ser ateo- vendí mi superservidor (amd 64 4500mhz 8g ram 640g raid) y me compré lo que indica el título: una flamante placa base FriendlyARM http://www.friendlyarm.net/products/mini2440  con el fin de quitar ruidos, liberar espacio en la mesa y pared y darle trabajo al "celebro". Además le añadí una pantalla táctil de 7" muy chula y eficiente y que va de perlas. De hecho, siempre pensé en hasta ponerle una batería y hacerme una zaurus -también tengo una- pero con una superpantalla.

Para completar y poder hacer el trabajo de todos los días me compré también un eeepc 1005hc, con lo que ahora sólo se oyen los discos duros externos, proveedores de ocio y de archivos más o menos antiguos, pero muy necesarios. En el eeepc -que venia con un windows xp- lo primero que hice via qparted fue crear varias particiones: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
> 
> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros
> ...

 

por lo que pudiera pasar y porque ya soy perro viejo. Después instalé una eeebuntu (ahí la fuente de mis problemas) y después la gentoo10. Pero hete tú ahí que me encontré con una hidra de múltiples cabezas llamada grub2 y la que todavía no se he conseguido entender muy bien, de tal forma que todavía no he podido hacer funcionar nada en gentoo. Lo que me revienta es que en ubuntu funciona todo sin más problemas.

El problema con la ARM supongo que se resolverá en breve, pues la he enviado de vuelta a las Alemanias -www.watterott.com- donde la compré y me la reenviarán flasheada de nuevo, y espero que ya pueda entrar en el vivi. Si alguien no entienda algo, lo mejor es que siga este enlace, y empezará a entender algo, en inglés, eso sí:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-759011.html.

En cuanto al eeepc, os escribo desde él, pero desde la ubuntu, y esto ya está empezando a "tocarme los bajos" alias de güebs. Tengo todo el sistema actualizado -gracias todas a los desarrolladores del chroot- pero... o entro y no puedo hacer nada, o simplemente no entro en el sistema. 

En cuanto arranque de nuevo, dejo los errores que lanza el kernel.... ¿Alguien puede echar un cable, sobre todo con el tema del eeepc?

----------

## JotaCE

No entendi absolutamente nada. podriar ordenar un poco mas las ideas ? o quien se ofrece voluntario para traducir ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## demostenes

OK, ordeno:

1       placa ARM  <------ problemas con el supervivi, no puedo entrar, enviada a flashear, hasta el retorno no puedo decir nada más

2       eeepc 1005hA  <------ problemas con el grub2 y al iniciar, estoy en espera de poder poner los mensajes.

Espero, que ahora sí lo hayas entendido, JotaCE

----------

## luispa

Por qué no usas el grub anterior?, te sobra para lo que quieres hacer. 

Conseguí un mini pc parecido (de otro fabricante) y también estreché la partición windows y reparticioné, pero no me ha quedado tan complejo como a tí, no entiendo muy bien esa tabla de particiones. Tienes aquí lo que hice y cómo instalé gentoo.

Luis

----------

## gringo

hola demostenes  :Smile: 

sobre el chisme arm, no tengo ni idea del cargador raro ese, las veces que he jugado con arm ha sido en pdas y cosas asi donde podía tirar palante o bien con el propio cargador del chisme en cuestión o con haret. En el mundo arm todo es bastante mas complicado que en otras arquitecturas, hay cientos de chismes muy distintos a nivel de hardware.

sobre el eeepc, yo tengo un 901 y (mas o menos) todo me va de perlas incluído grub2. Nos puedes poner los archivos de configuración para ver si hay algo raro ?

Veo que has creado la partición para la carga rápida, pero te funciona correctamente ? Porque mira que me he ahostiao con eso y no consigo que funcione ...

saluetes

----------

## demostenes

aquí va el grub.cfg:

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s /boot/grub/grubenv ]; then

  have_grubenv=true

  load_env

fi

set default="4"

if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then

  saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry}

  save_env saved_entry

  prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

fi

insmod ext2

set root=(hd0,5)

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 59f81178-b583-44d4-b3a4-3feeb698ed09

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

set gfxmode=1024x768

  insmod gfxterm

  insmod vbe

  if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else

    # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't

    # understand terminal_output

    terminal gfxterm

  fi

fi

if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then

  set timeout=-1

else

  set timeout=2

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

set menu_color_normal=white/black

set menu_color_highlight=black/white

### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

        set quiet=1

        insmod ext2

        set root=(hd0,2)

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

        linux   /vmlinuz-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=792 quiet  quiet splash

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (recovery mode)" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

        insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux   /vmlinuz-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro single vga=792 quiet

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

   set quiet=1

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=792 quiet  quiet splash

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (recovery mode)" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro single vga=792 quiet

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-generic" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

   set quiet=1

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=59f81178-b583-44d4-b3a4-3feeb698ed09 ro vga=792 quiet  quiet splash

   initrd   /initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-generic (recovery mode)" {

        recordfail=1

        if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=59f81178-b583-44d4-b3a4-3feeb698ed09 ro single vga=792 quiet

   initrd   /initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {

   linux16   /memtest86+.bin

}

menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {

   linux16   /memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8

}

### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (on /dev/sda1)" {

   insmod ntfs

   set root=(hd0,1)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set e8402a4b402a20b4

   drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}

   chainloader +1

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=792 quiet splash

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro single vga=792

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=792 quiet splash

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 ro single vga=792

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-generic (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=59f81178-b583-44d4-b3a4-3feeb698ed09 ro vga=792 quiet splash

   initrd /initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic

}

menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-generic (recovery mode) (on /dev/sda6)" {

   insmod ext2

   set root=(hd0,2)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 5946694f-d3a0-4430-850d-48fb12491ab5

   linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=59f81178-b583-44d4-b3a4-3feeb698ed09 ro single vga=792

   initrd /initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

```

En cuanto al tema de las particiones, lo que hice fue redimensionar la de windows que ocupaba todo el hd salvo las particiones 9 y 10 (actuales) que dejé como estaban por si hacían falta para algo y hacer una instalación más o menos normal, con las particiones que he indicado.

Gracias por todas las aportaciones, incluidas las futuras.

----------

## gringo

umm, has probao con algo mas sencillo como p.ej. sacando todo el tema de los UUIDs o eliminando la línea search por completo ?

si sigue sin funcionar que error te dá el grub ?

saluetes

----------

